# Atomic Theory Question



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Been thinking about these skis a lot recently. Demoed them last Spring and they were a lot of fun. But they have a bit of overlap with my Watea 94's. Skied the Watea's last weekend and they just felt kinda heavy slow, probably just because I've been mostly on skinnier shorter stuff all season due to the conditions. They felt much better once I got into the powder, but the mixed ice and pow bumps were kinda a struggle before I got my legs going.

My Wateas have Dukes on them. And even though I have never used them for it I still have aspirations of doing some backcountry. 

So the question is do I:
1. Do nothing, the Wateas are fine and I should save my money.
2. Buy the Atomics, put the Dukes on them? Unload the Wateas. I'm assuming I can use skins on these.
3. Buy the Atomics, get some new bindings and keep the Wateas as a BC set-up.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Skied the Watea's last weekend and they just felt kinda heavy slow, probably just because I've been mostly on skinnier shorter stuff all season due to the conditions. They felt much better once I got into the powder, but the mixed ice and pow bumps were kinda a struggle before I got my legs going.



How can you be sure that you wouldn't feel the same way on the Theory's this year?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

The Theory felt much lighter and has a rocker tip to it that the Watea doesn't. It felt playful (but not skittish) while the Watea is very solid. I might do something if I see a really good price, but I'll probably hold off another year. Just working this out in public. lol


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2012)

Did the Wateas feel heavy last year?

I guess my point is, if this heavy feeling just came about because you've been on carving skis most of this season, than comparing the Theory from last year to the Watea this year doesn't really work.

BTW, I am interested in your opinion because I'm looking to upgrade my skis after this year, and these are two of the skis I've researched.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

My Watea's are from 3 seasons ago so don't have the powder hull or any rocker on them. I haven't skied this or last seasons Watea's. I think I need to add the Blizzard Bonifide to the list. That's gotten kick-ass reviews, but I haven't skied it.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2012)

Buy them!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Buy them!



Any opinion on the Bonifide?


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Been thinking about these skis a lot recently. Demoed them last Spring and they were a lot of fun. But they have a bit of overlap with my Watea 94's. Skied the Watea's last weekend and they just felt kinda heavy slow, probably just because I've been mostly on skinnier shorter stuff all season due to the conditions. They felt much better once I got into the powder, but the mixed ice and pow bumps were kinda a struggle before I got my legs going.
> 
> My Wateas have Dukes on them. And even though I have never used them for it I still have aspirations of doing some backcountry.
> 
> ...



My opinion, the Watea is outdated.  I know it sounds odd that a 3 y/o ski is outdated but many of us (me included) fell for the fat when we should have waited for fat rocker.  I had a Rossi B4 with traditional camber that was 94 underfoot. It never came close to the fun I have on my Rossi S7.  Even though the S7 is 117 underfoot it floats, flexes and carves super easy in the powder plus skis very short to turn on a dime in tight trees.  I kept the B4 as a rock ski and dumped it a month later realizing I'd never ski it again.  I'll bet the Watea will suffer a similar fate should you save it.

If you've already got a groomer ski (Progressor 9+?) you don't need another on piste carver.  Go fat, go rocker and go back country!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2012)

My buddy demo'd Theorys recently and loved them.  you should buy them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Cheese said:


> If you've already got a groomer ski (Progressor 9+?) you don't need another on piste carver.  Go fat, go rocker and go back country!



Ha, I've also got a Salomon Enduro 84 that's been my main driver this season with the Progressor reserved just for race nights.

I'm demoing some race skis Thursday night too, thinking I might want something longer for the Great Race. I don't think buying two sets of skis this spring is in the cards ... really shouldn't even be buying any ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

FYI this is my quirky review of them from last Spring: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=92632

Doing this again at Wachusett on the 9th.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 27, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Did the Wateas feel heavy last year?
> 
> I guess my point is, if this heavy feeling just came about because you've been on carving skis most of this season, than comparing the Theory from last year to the Watea this year doesn't really work.
> 
> BTW, I am interested in your opinion because I'm looking to upgrade my skis after this year, and these are two of the skis I've researched.



+1

Also looking at the Theory or Watea for a bump and crud ski.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2012)

4 words:

Nordica Hell and Back.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

andyzee said:


> 4 words:
> 
> Nordica Hell and Back.



Don't know anything about them.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Don't know anything about them.



Actually I don't either, but I do have the Nordica Enforcers. This seems to be the same ski but uses more of a semi-rocker design. The Enforcers are great. 136-98-126, something like a 17 m TR, very light and skis just about anything. To be honest, I haven't skied the Hell and Back but have heard nothing but good things about it. It has very similiar specs to the Enforcers. So, from experience, very happy with the Enforcers, can't go wrong. From reviews from folks I know, the Hell and Back sound like a good deal,  You get a chance, demo them, Nordica makes one hell of a ski.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Actually I don't either, but I do have the Nordica Enforcers. This seems to be the same ski but uses more of a semi-rocker design. The Enforcers are great. 136-98-126, something like a 17 m TR, very light and skis just about anything. To be honest, I haven't skied the Hell and Back but have heard nothing but good things about it. It has very similiar specs to the Enforcers. So, from experience, very happy with the Enforcers, can't go wrong. From reviews from folks I know, the Hell and Back sound like a good deal,  You get a chance, demo them, Nordica makes one hell of a ski.



How does the Steadfast fit in the picture? I've heard good things about that for an "all-mountain" ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> +1
> 
> Also looking at the Theory or Watea for a bump and crud ski.



Not sure you'd really want any of them for a bump ski. At 94 and 96mm they can certainly be skied that way, but I'm thinking of them more as an east coast powder, crud, tree ski that I can take west and still hang.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sure you'd really want any of them for a bump ski. At 94 and 96mm they can certainly be skied that way, but I'm thinking of them more as an east coast powder, crud, tree ski that I can take west and still hang.



 I meant bumps like natural bumps you find in the woods. Just looks like an awesome ski for that kind of loose cruddy snow and pow. The 186cm gets me all excited as well, but may be a little too long for the trees.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I meant bumps like natural bumps you find in the woods. Just looks like an awesome ski for that kind of loose cruddy snow and pow. The 186cm gets me all excited as well, but may be a little too long for the trees.



How big are you? I thought the 186 was great, but didn't take it into the trees. It turns really easily so I don't think it would be prob and you'll want the extra length for any pow you ski.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm big, almost 6"2 and 210-215. I used to ski long racers all of the time. My current Atomics are actually the shortest skis I've ever used (178). I'm sure I'd be happy with 186. I've never skied anything with that fat of a waist either, definitely should find a demo before I commit.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm demoing some race skis Thursday night too, thinking I might want something longer for the Great Race. I don't think buying two sets of skis this spring is in the cards ... really shouldn't even be buying any ...



I know there was talk about the FIS changing radius/length for 2013.  I haven't checked back recently, but if the change did/does go through, there should be plenty of 2011 FIS race skis to be had for cheap as they'll no longer be allowed in the courses.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 28, 2012)

$.01....
Guess is that more than a few skis that have come out within the last couple yrs will be lighter and livelier(sp?;-)) than the Watea94...y/n?   After all it's been out there for half a decade+..y/n?    Have only hand-flexed the Theory in a ~70deg+/- shop environment = seems kind of soft and has some web opinions as to them lacking edgegrip...but we all know how some skiers who often pose as ski know-it-alls...only ski for air or huge western turn radius = stiffness is everything..(yeah right).
In local shop I seem to notice most everything else possessing a bit more firmness..and I don't mean rock hard Volkl or Blizzard stiffness.  May not mean anything but there might be more than a few skis that will sit in between the two...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

Cheese said:


> I know there was talk about the FIS changing radius/length for 2013.  I haven't checked back recently, but if the change did/does go through, there should be plenty of 2011 FIS race skis to be had for cheap as they'll no longer be allowed in the courses.



I don't want an FIS I'm looking for the step below. Don't need more than that for the night league racing so thinking about a Volkl Racetiger Speedwall, Fischer RC4, The Atomic D2 GS skis around 180cm.



bigbog said:


> $.01....
> Guess is that more than a few skis that have come out within the last couple yrs will be livelier(sp?;-)) than the Watea94...y/n?   After all it's been out there for half a decade+..y/n?    Have only hand-flexed the Theory in a ~70deg+/- shop environment = seems kind of soft and has some web opinions as to them lacking edgegrip...but we all know how some skiers who often pose as ski know-it-alls...only ski for air or huge western turn radius = stiffness is everything..(yeah right).
> In local shop I seem to notice most everything else possessing a bit more firmness..and I don't mean rock hard Volkl or Blizzard stiffness.  May not mean anything but there might be more than a few skis that will sit in between the two...



They don't have metal in them like a lot of the other skis in that category. When I demoed them they did have good edge hold, but I have other skis if I'm going to be skiing the groomers. This would be primarily a soft snow ski for me.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 28, 2012)

Line has a few...as does Atomic!(not sure on width underfoot).   Line has reworked their Sir Francis Bacon(down to 108mm)...:-D
http://lineskis.com/skis/sir-francis-bacon  fwiw...
Lots of skis out there though...maybe add in Atomic Blog.

..But you'd be the first here to ski the Theorys full-time...no reason not to grab it...for the prices I've seen here & there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

wow, $350 plus free Goggles and Shipping. Might not be able to resist this ... http://shop.stapletonski.com/produc...oduct-search&gclid=COnhqK_9wK4CFWUQNAodTDkQkg

Waiting to hear back from Suburban Sport and Wachusett on their pricing.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 28, 2012)

A _Very_ tough price to resist....  Going to check out those things again at local shop this afternoon vs SFB prices....


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2012)

That's one thing I've noticed, the Atomics are among the cheapest skis this year in its category.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> wow, $350 plus free Goggles and Shipping. Might not be able to resist this ... http://shop.stapletonski.com/produc...oduct-search&gclid=COnhqK_9wK4CFWUQNAodTDkQkg
> 
> Waiting to hear back from Suburban Sport and Wachusett on their pricing.



i'm glad they don't have my size.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'm glad they don't have my size.



They are only a few dollars more at Suburban and if you ask nicely, I am sure they will trow in a t-shirt!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> They are only a few dollars more at Suburban and if you ask nicely, I am sure they will trow in a t-shirt!



i'm saving up for a gopro!  i want to film my mediocre skiing on crappy skis rather than experience mediocre skiing better skis.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'm glad they don't have my size.



You're about the same size as wa-loaf, get the 186! I think I am skiing on 17x skis now.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You're about the same size as wa-loaf, get the 186! I think I am skiing on 17x skis now.



tough call, this would be my 1 ski quiver.  i could handle the 186 fine on piste but worry that it is a tad long for me in bumps and trees (if i ever learn to ski trees).


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You're about the same size as wa-loaf, get the 186! I think I am skiing on 17x skis now.



5'9" 205 ...?



o3jeff said:


> They are only a few dollars more at Suburban and if you ask nicely, I am sure they will trow in a t-shirt!



Still waiting to hear from them, but the googles are $60 retail.



gmcunni said:


> tough call, this would be my 1 ski quiver.  i could handle the 186 fine on piste but worry that it is a tad long for me in bumps and trees (if i ever learn to ski trees).



Not sure I'd want them as my one ski. Could probably work, but I like my Enduros (85mm 177cm) as my all round ski.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> tough call, this would be my 1 ski quiver.  i could handle the 186 fine on piste but worry that it is a tad long for me in bumps and trees (if i ever learn to ski trees).



Not sure I'd want them as my one ski. Could probably work, but I like my Enduros (85mm 177cm) as my all round ski.[/QUOTE]

Not really that much difference between 85cm and 95cm.  If you want a dedicated soft snow ski, why not go bigger?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Not really that much difference between 85cm and 95cm.  If you want a dedicated soft snow ski, why not go bigger?



They ski differently enough it works for me. The Enduro is very burly (I moved down from the 184 to 177 on these). Though I am open to something wider.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

i'm on 84/170 nordica, a little wider and a little longer would be no brainer (rocker will negate the length) but 186 seems a touch long


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> They ski differently enough it works for me. The Enduro is very burly (I moved down from the 184 to 177 on these). Though I am open to something wider.



Maybe the Atomic Coax at 105, but I've never skied it. Doing demos (2012/2113 skis) on the 9th, maybe I can hold out till then and try some of these out. I'd want to get something and be ready to for my trip to CO on the 20th.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd want to get something and be ready to for my trip to CO on the 20th.


where in CO u planning to ski?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> where in CO u planning to ski?



Vail and surrounding areas.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

You need to learn to impulse buy!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

u guys are killing my "buy some new skis" stoke here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> u guys are killing my "buy some new skis" stoke here.



The same guys have the Atomic Coax for $399. Seems it's built the same way as the Theory just at 105mm: http://shop.stapletonski.com/collections/atomic/products/2012-atomic-coax

Same free goggle deal ... $125 for bindings is pretty good too.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> The same guys have the Atomic Coax for $399. Seems it's built the same way as the Theory just at 105mm: http://shop.stapletonski.com/collections/atomic/products/2012-atomic-coax
> 
> Same free goggle deal ... $125 for bindings is pretty good too.



whoa, i'm not man enough to ride 105 as my daily ski.. but the 183cm i think would be nice


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> whoa, i'm not man enough to ride 105 as my daily ski.. but the 183cm i think would be nice



Come on, put the big boy pants on


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> whoa, i'm not man enough to ride 105 as my daily ski.. but the 183cm i think would be nice





o3jeff said:


> Come on, put the big boy pants on



The video makes them sound like the best skis evah! Darron Rahlves skis them so they gotta be aw-sum!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> The video makes them sound like the best skis evah! Darron Rahlves skis them so they gotta be aw-sum!



when win the HGTV dream home in Utah i'll get these as my everyday driver.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> when win the HGTV dream home in Utah i'll get these as my everyday driver.



You won't be able to afford them after paying taxes on your new house ...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> You won't be able to afford them after paying taxes on your new house ...



i'll be renting out the upper level suite to help with the payments.  1 week minimum, special off season rates if you are interested.  plenty of MTB and fly fishing in the summer. no smoking, no pets.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'll be renting out the upper level suite to help with the payments.  1 week minimum, special off season rates if you are interested.  plenty of MTB and fly fishing in the summer. no smoking, no pets.



AZ discount?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> AZ discount?



of course


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'll be hosting the AZ west summit with free lodging for all members.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Fixed that for ya.



i'd be open to that. should we start the sign up sheets for beer / burger/ chips?


----------



## bigbog (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> when win the HGTV dream home in Utah i'll get these as my everyday driver.



You do realize it's going to be almost another 3 weeks(if I remember correctly) till that drawing happens......*and then watch, the winner will be another Florida landlord/houseflipper....


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbog said:


> You do realize it's going to be almost another 3 weeks(if I remember correctly) till that drawing happens......*and then watch, the winner will be another Florida landlord/houseflipper....



march 17th is the announcement i think. they can find me @ ski sundown all day or i'll be home in the evening.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> The same guys have the Atomic Coax for $399. Seems it's built the same way as the Theory just at 105mm: http://shop.stapletonski.com/collections/atomic/products/2012-atomic-coax
> 
> Same free goggle deal ... $125 for bindings is pretty good too.



I'd look at the Atomic Blog... I rented them at Jackson Hole for a couple days and loved them... 185 length with a 110 waist... they carve pretty good for a big ski... Suburban didn't have any so I bought the S-7 instead... I tried them last night before we raced and they're really good too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

carbonXshell said:


> I'd look at the Atomic Blog... I rented them at Jackson Hole for a couple days and loved them... 185 length with a 110 waist... they carve pretty good for a big ski... Suburban didn't have any so I bought the S-7 instead... I tried them last night before we raced and they're really good too.



Don't like the S7 much and don't want full rocker. I prefer the construction of the Theory and Coax.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

new theory in 2013
http://www.skiersrealm.com/connect/general/2013-atomic-skis-sia-2012/attachment/img_2481-2


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks the same.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2012)

while googling atomics i found this, thought it interesting

http://www.skinet.com/ski/article/2013-test-skis-field-set

- Hard Snow, up to 85 mm, for speedy frontside cruising on groomers.

- Mixed Snow East, 85-95 mm, for everyday use in typical Eastern conditions.

- Mixed Snow West, 95-105 mm, for everyday use in typical Western conditions.

- Deep Snow, 105 mm and up, for powder days.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> while googling atomics i found this, thought it interesting
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/ski/article/2013-test-skis-field-set
> 
> ...



Theory is a value ski? Kinda leaning toward the Coax since I already have a 85mm and the 105 gives me some more separation.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> new theory in 2013
> http://www.skiersrealm.com/connect/general/2013-atomic-skis-sia-2012/attachment/img_2481-2



Skied it a few weeks ago, and dont really notice a difference between it and this years(especially when you can get a 12' cheaper)


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Skied it a few weeks ago, and dont really notice a difference between it and this years(especially when you can get a 12' cheaper)



What do you think of the ski? Have you skied the Coax too?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> What do you think of the ski? Have you skied the Coax too?



I really enjoyed the Theory when I skied it a bunch last spring.  Soft enough that I could control them nicely in the tight trees with bumps, but stiff enough that I could comfortably let them run in the open.

I had them on a short list of skis to have for the year.  I ended up going with the Blizzard Bushwacker instead, and after the winter I am happy I did.  I already had a wide ski for powder/touring so went a bit skinnier to not have the overlap.  We have not had any soft snow this year, so getting a bit skinnier under foot was ok for me.

The other skis I would consider in this area are the Line Prophet 98, and Blizzard Bonafide.  I have not skied the Coax.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Kinda leaning toward the Coax since I already have a 85mm and the 105 gives me some more separation.



Hmmm, sounds familiar...



St. Bear said:


> Not really that much difference between 85cm and 95cm.  If you want a dedicated soft snow ski, why not go bigger?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Hmmm, sounds familiar...



You made me kinda think about it some more, but the hard part is I know what the Theory skis like. The others I can only go by reviews and the specs.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

What did you buy?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)

can i borrow your coax for magic tomorrow?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What did you buy?





gmcunni said:


> can i borrow your coax for magic tomorrow?



I'm going to be talking to the guy at the shop today. I was planning on race skis, but I think that can wait considering the conditions ... I'll see what he has available and for what price. I know they have the Theory's there. We'll see, might do something tomorrow depending on what goes down tonight.

I was going to happily give the Suburban guys my money, but no one had responded to my PM or the email I sent through their website. Oh well.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm going to be talking to the guy at the shop today. I was planning on race skis, but I think that can wait considering the conditions ... I'll see what he has available and for what price. I know they have the Theory's there. We'll see, might do something tomorrow depending on what goes down tonight.
> 
> I was going to happily give the Suburban guys my money, but no one had responded to my PM or the email I sent through their website. Oh well.



I know skidsmarks posted a pic from a plane over the Alps earlier today so I don't think he is around. It's odd that they haven't replied since I know they have an internet guy at the shop. Call and ask for Scott and let him know the deal you found.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 1, 2012)

Two that I've been eyeing...fwiw, along with those Atomics are:

(LINE) Mr.Pollard's OPUS.....(available = 178 <Good with me>)
(MOMENT) Bibby Pro...........(available = 174, 184)

Agreed, more $$$...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 1, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Two that I've been eyeing...fwiw, along with those Atomics are:
> 
> (LINE) Mr.Pollard's OPUS.....(available = 178 <Good with me>)



Both the Theory and the Lines are good, but how could those two skis be in the same thought?  One is a big fat powder board, and the other a wide all mountain ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Both the Theory and the Lines are good, but how could those two skis be in the same thought?  One is a big fat powder board, and the other a wide all mountain ski.



bigbob doesn't always think in a linear fashion ...


----------



## bigbog (Mar 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> bigbob doesn't always think in a linear fashion ...



bigbog...Tries to!...LOL.  I'm the location "bigboG"(...the Big Bog really is no more...just an eddy in a Penobscot upper tributary with its own campsite<avitar>).  Bigbob's himself I guess.
Now that I got rid of a lot of uncertain kinks in the skiing a week ago....kind of like someone getting bonked on the head and brain goes into overdrive..LOL.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just bought a pair of Atomic Theorys off of CL. Pretty excited. Very lightweight for what I'm used to. They are 186cm, but the rocker is fairly aggressive (again, for what I am used to). I don't think you're actually skiing on more than 175cm of the base. Should get a day on them sometime this weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Just bought a pair of Atomic Theorys off of CL. Pretty excited. Very lightweight for what I'm used to. They are 186cm, but the rocker is fairly aggressive (again, for what I am used to). I don't think you're actually skiing on more than 175cm of the base. Should get a day on them sometime this weekend.



What is CL? Looking forward to you report. I'm in a holding pattern and may just hold onto my Wateas for another year.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> bigbob doesn't always think in a linear fashion ...



All I have now are my iM72s....ya' get over a couple of inches and they become something other than fun.

When it comes to skis = just from the feet on up doesn't always match what I find myself reading, and my darn hand-jobs of skis in 60deg shoproom are usually off as well.   Really would love to demo it(Theory or something) and get into some depth before it begins to melt and freeze.



			
				Bene288 said:
			
		

> Just bought a pair of Atomic Theorys off of CL. Pretty excited. Very lightweight for what I'm used to. They are 186cm, but the rocker is fairly aggressive (again, for what I am used to). I don't think you're actually skiing on more than 175cm of the base. Should get a day on them sometime this weekend.



Really looking forward to a little review Bene288 = only thing preventing me from grabbing it were the reviews of much less edgehold...hope those were miss-hits(intended or not).   

Just want to ski those things and see what conditions they might handle Hawk.   Powder/pp is what's fun and there's often enough off-resort up here.  Two skis will sometimes read more differently than how they ski off-piste, oh maybe there's some difference but sometimes that "difference" that reads bad sometimes gives a fun ride. ***EDIT: --> "My opinion is" ...Certainly not the definitive expert rule....
$.01


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to hang onto the Watea's for another season and get race skis instead. Anyone interested in a pair of well taken care of Progressor 9's?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I think I'm going to hang onto the Watea's for another season and get race skis instead. Anyone interested in a pair of well taken care of Progressor 9's?



What size?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> what size?



175


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> 175



Probably too long for my lazy ass.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Probably too long for my lazy ass.



You can handle it. They're easy to ski.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> can i borrow your coax for magic tomorrow?



It won't do you any good now cause your're there but you should have considered renting the DPS Wailers down at snow Wizards. They would shine today.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Two that I've been eyeing...fwiw, along with those Atomics are:
> 
> (LINE) Mr.Pollard's OPUS.....(available = 178 <Good with me>)
> (MOMENT) Bibby Pro...........(available = 174, 184)
> ...




IMO the Opus i a fun ski but a little soft in the shovel for my tastes and the 178 skis kind of short. The Bibby is a much more well rounded ski. Stiffer overall but still fun in the trees and does a nice job on the frontside.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> You can handle it. They're easy to ski.



I was thinking 170 -. I'm down to about 165lbs now and far from aggressive on skis.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> What is CL?



Craigslist?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Craigslist?



Possibly, or closeout.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2012)

Sealed it. Just bought some Volkl RaceTiger Speedwalls in a 180.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2012)

wait, I thought you already owned some race tigers


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> wait, I thought you already owned some race tigers



Old racestock that are 185's and really tough to ski. These are just a step up from the progressors, not racestock.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Really looking forward to a little review Bene288 = only thing preventing me from grabbing it were the reviews of much less edgehold...hope those were miss-hits(intended or not).
> 
> Just want to ski those things and see what conditions they might handle Hawk.   Powder/pp is what's fun and there's often enough off-resort up here.  Two skis will sometimes read more differently than how they ski off-piste, oh maybe there's some difference but sometimes that "difference" that reads bad sometimes gives a fun ride. <-- Certainly not the definitive expert rule....
> $.01



That was also a factor for me. But from the reviews I hear this is a great one quiver ski. However I still have a race ski for my carving needs. I have seen a few videos of people ripping on hardpack with these skis. I'll give you a review on Sunday night. I should be getting out somewhere.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking 170 -. I'm down to about 165lbs now and far from aggressive on skis.



*Bene288*, terrific....

*03jeff*, the ski I see up at local shop(think it's a 10/11) = 177 = would be perfect for you...remember it's swingweight is gonna be nice and light.  With the nice torsional stiff they're going to be easy to tip & turn as well as add forward pressure if needed....$.01.

*jrmagic*: Thanks for input...any opinon from Theory/Coax(183?) travels?   Bibby Pro sounds nice.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 3, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I think I'm going to hang onto the Watea's for another season and get race skis instead. Anyone interested in a pair of well taken care of Progressor 9's?





wa-loaf said:


> Sealed it. Just bought some Volkl RaceTiger Speedwalls in a 180.



That changed in less than 6 hours!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 3, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Sealed it. Just bought some Volkl RaceTiger Speedwalls in a 180.



Probably going to be _the_ type of ski for the rest of the EC season as well:roll: ...nice.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That changed in less than 6 hours!



No, did exactly what I said I would. Got some new race skis on sale. Will keep the Wateas for another year. Demoing 2013 skis next Friday so hope to find some new contenders for a pow ski.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> It won't do you any good now cause your're there but you should have considered renting the DPS Wailers down at snow Wizards. They would shine today.



i thought about demoing the DPS on the way up.. had half a mind to pull into their lot and just walk in but then i bagged it cuz i was running a bit late.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2012)

Racetiger > Progressor

Bought them on Friday, Raced on them yesterday. Those skis are a blast and rip better than the Progressors. I think I prefer the consistent turn radius (18.9m) rather than the dual radius stuff on the progressor. Hold a great edge (frozen cord and ice no prob) and are actually lighter weight than the fischers. Only negative is the top sheet seems to be rather delicate. Already chipped some off the side and put a nice scratch on the back when my pole slipped trying to pop the binding off.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That changed in less than 6 hours!



Not the only thing to change in 6 hours+....nothing but good reviews wa-loaf.   I was thinking earlier about LINE's Influence 105, dumped that thought...then lined up pair of once mounted Bibby Pros(from TGR), but with the change in temps, 4wd stuff $$, and basement work coming up =  put the wider skis on hold till next fall...maybe will help in appeasing Ullr.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Not the only thing to change in 6 hours+....Was thinking earlier about LINE's Influence 105, dumped that thought...then lined up pair of once mounted Bibby Pros(from TGR), but with the change in temps, 4wd stuff $$, and basement work coming up =  put the wider skis on hold till next fall...maybe will help in appeasing Ulr.



Actually I went from talking about 95-105 mm skis to grabbing a pair that are 68mm!


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2012)

These actually sound like they could complement my Progressors...but I'd need to retire (sell) my Elans first.  With conditions this season the Progressors have been my "all mountain" ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

Suburban has them for $377 ... http://suburbanskiandbike.com/store/product/18262/Atomic-THEORY-11-12-168-cm/


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

anyone try both 012 and 013? wondering how they compare against each other.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> anyone try both 012 and 013? wondering how they compare against each other.



They feel pretty similar personally.  Supposedly the 13' is livelier because of carbon stringers in it.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 21, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> IMO the Opus i a fun ski but a little soft in the shovel for my tastes and the 178 skis kind of short. The Bibby is a much more well rounded ski. Stiffer overall but still fun in the trees and does a nice job on the frontside.



jrmagic...have you skied the Coax? ...I had a feeling the Opus might be a little soft in front compared with rest of the ski.   Still thinking about the Coax.  Maybe if I could zip out to Mt.Baker and demo.....LOL.


----------

